# Cats in the cradle....



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I'll be singing that song all day now.......its the first thing that popped into me head when i saw this...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The quilt was obviously designed with the cat in mind. Look how well they match!


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

What's a few cat hairs?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Looks like a photo that should be in a magazine
or for sure on next year's HT calendar!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Beautiful cat, beautiful quilt 
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very neat - the cat looks as if she/he belongs there.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

OH great! Now that song's stuck in my head and will be until I fall asleep tonight. LOVE the cat.
Pretty quilt too.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> Very neat - the cat looks as if she/he belongs there.


lol...she thinks she belongs everywhere! Last night she managed to topple the quilt and frame......while I was sleeping!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Love the picture. There is just something about quilts and cats, the cats just seem to bead right in on them, everything from picking out patterns to getting the actual quilting done.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm with the others -- I love the cat and the quilt!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

the other cat basically avoids my quilting area. This one though loves being in it. She is also the reason we have to make sure NO thread is left out. She absolutely loves thread. We've come home too many times to find it spread all over the house and Miss Daisy sitting there looking innocent. We watched her one day when she didn't realize we were. She batted the machine till it was unthreaded, grabbed it in her mouth and jumped to the floor where she rolled and played and then deliberately took off with it.


----------

